# Resolving Bad Parenting By Jaguar Cichlids



## jamesw (Jan 28, 2009)

My Jaguar cichlids often breed but when the eggs become fry within a few days they have eaten them all. It confuses me because everywhere I look people say that these fish are good parents? Is there anything I can do to get around this? Im thinking about taking the fish out after any eggs have hatched but if there is an easier or better way to bring success id like to know. Any help would be appreciated


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2011)

Are your jags young? Sometimes it takes them a few breedings before they get the hang of it.


----------



## jamesw (Jan 28, 2009)

No they arent young, females 10" male 12". Its really odd why they are eating them all the time.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

not odd at all. most cichlids do in fact parent well. but in an aquarium the male often eats the fry days after they hatch. usually its a matter of mistaken identity. the fry are easily picked off. ive had convicts and even texas cichlids do the same thing. the resolution is to seperate the fry from the adults once they are free swimming.


----------

